# egg sharing & ohss



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

After being told i couldnt do egg sharing as my amh level were at 38.5 then have now relooked over my case and told me that because i was pregnent befor naturly and that my periods are reqular they are goin to accept me for the egg sharing program  yay so got to have a few test done and my husbands got to have hormone tests done hopefly we will be able to start ivf/icsi in march april time  oh so excited. 
they did however say they would have to  watch me more as i have a higher risk of ohss. 

has anybody else done egg sharing ?

Is there any way i could help to prevent my from ohss ? 

Many thanks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi


I am waiting to start egg share (hopefully) 1st appt 27th Feb for tests  


Think they will just moniter u closely and maybe not give u too higher dose of stimms. 


All you can do is drink LOADS of water so ur needing to pee lol, don't know why it helps but it does! and try not to over do things. xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello 

Looks like ill just have to pee a lot then plus it will be a good excuse to say to my husband that i can do the ironing lol xxx 

good luck with your tests  is it just you sexural health tests or you AMH/FSH tests? xx

Iv got to wate 2ish weeks as im due on and the need me to do a pee sample so they said to come down after and it would take about 3 weeks for the results to come throught so should catch my next period or the one after  xxx 

xxxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Think they test for wat uve said, plus to see if ur a carrier of cystic fibrosis, kayotype (that's the name not sure what it tsts for) and ur blood group. 


Where ru having the treatment?


They usually do these tests ad a scan of ur uterus, counciling  and match u to someone, then depending n which potocal they put u on then u start on either day1 or day21 of ur cycle.


I asked my clinic approx how long to go from tests to matching to starting treatment and they said 8-10 weeks.


Xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

oh right iv only have my amh done so far i got to have the rest after my period. 

Im goin to the londons womes clinic in harley street.  

Where u haveing yours done xxx

so far im had my scan and amh level as they told me i got 20+ folicals on each overy and am amh level of 38.5 xx 

thats what i was thinking probley 8 to 10 weeks xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Care in Manchester, although I had my first tx at Liverpool...


Not long now  good luck xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

i no   good luck for yours to  xxxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

In the egg share part there is 4 of us all waiting to start chatting, its called anyone waiting to egg share, come join us, can help and support each other xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok then  xxx


----------

